# What is the age of the brothern here.



## daopqc (Mar 23, 2009)

Iam 23 years old and i was wondering what the average age here is, so if yall dont mind do the poll and lets see what happens.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 23, 2009)

32 on Wednesday!!


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Mar 23, 2009)

Turned 24 in February


----------



## jwardl (Mar 23, 2009)

45 on Pirate's Day!
Now, unfortunately, better known as the anniversary of the Waco Branch Davidian fire and OKC bombing -- April 19th.


----------



## JTM (Mar 24, 2009)

i'm 24 but put 23.  i forget sometimes...  Alzheimer's already, i suppose.


----------



## Old Texan (Mar 24, 2009)

51 here, oh how time slips away.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Mar 24, 2009)

*age*

31. been traveling for ten years now!


----------



## daopqc (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks brother for doing the poll I think it is so kool to see the ranges of age of brothern .


----------



## RJS (Mar 24, 2009)

33


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 24, 2009)

33


----------



## TCShelton (Mar 24, 2009)

29.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 24, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> 29.



You make _me_ feel old 

Ah the 20's seem so long ago.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 24, 2009)

gortex6 said:


> 7 or more



lol


----------



## JEbeling (Mar 25, 2009)

feel 70
act 30
knee's 80


proud 64 (nobody thought I would make it..! fool um all.. hehe )


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Mar 25, 2009)

23 here


----------



## rhitland (Mar 25, 2009)

31 I think?


----------



## Bro Mike (Mar 25, 2009)

38 over here.


----------



## Joey (Mar 26, 2009)

28 here


----------



## Hippie19950 (Mar 26, 2009)

57, headed for 58 this October. Already older than my Dad was, so maybe I'll be around for some time.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 26, 2009)

63 wow I'm old


----------



## JEbeling (Mar 27, 2009)

Brother Jones.. ! glad you posted.. ! was begining to feel out of place..?


----------



## caeservi (Mar 27, 2009)

39 in June


----------



## Ruger (Mar 28, 2009)

I am 52 an have been a MM for 28 years


----------



## Robert Marshall (Mar 28, 2009)

19 in june


----------



## Bloodshot (Mar 28, 2009)

60 here


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 29, 2009)

You know, age is relative as to how you fill at the time. Most of the time I fell e.g. in my mind great and then my body sends that little reminder to the bream, slow down cowboy.


----------



## jackk (Mar 29, 2009)

49


----------

